# [WANTED] Isla Beinn 20 large



## al3xsh (24 May 2018)

Hi all,

I don't suppose anyone is looking to sell an Islabikes Beinn 20 large are they?

I'm trying to get my 8 year old cycling without stabilisers and his current bike is far too small!

Ideally in Sheffield / South Peaks / Derbyshire Dales area.

(We live just west of Chesterfield).

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## al3xsh (24 May 2018)

Thanks, 

I'm a member of the Facebook group, but there's no-one selling one near me unfortunately. Hoping someone on this forum might be!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## vickster (24 May 2018)

al3xsh said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm a member of the Facebook group, but there's no-one selling one near me unfortunately. Hoping someone on this forum might be!
> 
> ...


You might want to add location and distance willing to travel. Also, There are a couple on eBay offering delivery


----------



## Shropshirelass (25 May 2018)

Have u tried contacting Isla bikes direct, I sort of know the woman & the business their about 20 mins down the road from me based near ludlow.


----------



## al3xsh (27 May 2018)

As far as I can tell they don't do rentals.

I've searched and searched for second hand ones (facebook, ebay, etc.) but can't find any near me (Chesterfield / North Derbyshire). Could potentially collect from Cambridge / Marlow (Bucks) / Oswestry with family - but can't find any there either!

Regards,

Alex


----------



## vickster (28 May 2018)

al3xsh said:


> As far as I can tell they don't do rentals.
> 
> I've searched and searched for second hand ones (facebook, ebay, etc.) but can't find any near me (Chesterfield / North Derbyshire). Could potentially collect from Cambridge / Marlow (Bucks) / Oswestry with family - but can't find any there either!
> 
> ...


Some eBay sellers offer postage, just make sure the parcel is insured


----------



## al3xsh (28 May 2018)

Thanks - it seems very few offer postage (which I can understand as I bet it's a right pain!).

Will keep looking!

Cheers,

Alez


----------



## vickster (28 May 2018)

al3xsh said:


> Thanks - it seems very few offer postage (which I can understand as I bet it's a right pain!).
> 
> Will keep looking!
> 
> ...


Did I not link a couple? Maybe not!

The one I saw sold, for about £100 below the new price.

Maybe buy new and sell on for virtually no loss?


----------

